# Our Haunt is Featured in local newspaper!



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

We are featured in our local news paper! an entire page and 1/2 spread! Woot Woot!
http://www.gctelegram.com/features/SW-Life-Holcomb-haunted-house-10-15-11


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice write up, Holcomb! And seeing the comment about the fortune-telling fish brought a wave of nostalgia. Those fish were very popular when I was a child. I had no idea they were still available.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great story they printed. Good luck with the haunt and donations.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO! Shawna is speaking, and the kid is totally upside down on the couch! Your house is full of funny, crazy kids like my house! Too cute! And what a nice interview! Congrats!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It was a great experience. and yeah upside down kids.....story of our life-lol at least he wasn't picking his nose or having fart contests. Hope we don't let the community down. we're proud of our work and our cause, our kids are happy, I suppose that is what matters most.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great writeup - congratulations!

I believe your son has a bright future as a contortionist.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great. You have some really cool looking props. It's so nice whan the whole family works together on it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice article! Glad to see haunters get some good publicity and having a worthwhile cause makes it even better! Nice job!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job and good luck with your haunt.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is a link to donate to our cause. Like every other haunter out there the season is our inspiration. For us our Son is our motivation. every single dollar counts, and in this case it is tax deductable. http://jdrfevents.donordrive.com/campaign/HaremzasHalloweenHaunt

thank you haunt forum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

'grats! Was looking for it but no joy...


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

randomr8 said:


> 'grats! Was looking for it but no joy...


sorry bout that random! thanks for looking! i've updated the link


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome article, good luck to you guys!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's great! Congrats!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Our event was very sucessful! 500+ ToT's young and old! We received over $200 in donations cash and online, If you would like to make a donation to benefit JDRF please use the link 
http://jdrfevents.donordrive.com/campaign/HaremzasHalloweenHaunt

I will post video as soon as i figure out how!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

So we are now gearing up for our 2012 haunted fundraiser. We are setting up "fall" decor this weekend and construction will start within the next few weeks. our 2011 haunt really set a standard, there are high expectations from our community. 32 days until showtime and we have already exceeded our total donations from last year!!!!!!! The pressure is on and I can't seem to find my MOTIVATION.


----------

